
A plot to kill Kim Il Sung ended in mutiny and murder (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/02/18/asia/south-korea-failed-assassination-squad-unit-684-intl/index.html
======
goatinaboat
I don't understand why they would go about this in such a weird way. The
methodology of forging "super elite" units is pretty well documented, any
number of former SEAL Team 6, Delta Force, SAS etc members have written their
memoirs, and an allied government that already had such a force would be happy
to assist in the training, giving access to the facilities and details not
covered in the books. In fact Delta Force was created with the assistance of
the SAS. Even in "normal elite" forces, e.g. the Rangers were created with the
assistance of the Royal Marines. Allies help each other out all the time in
this field.

~~~
village-idiot
Also, why cut off the pay to like, 20 guys? That’s absolutely peanuts compared
to the cost of the entire South Korean army.

It’s also completely counter productive to making an elite unit. Maybe giant
masses of underfed peasants might make a decent conscript army by sheer weight
of numbers, but a hungry specops force is a useless specops force.

------
aivisol
The article is not about "plot" to kill North Korean leader. It is about a
squad which would be used to do it in certain circumstances.

~~~
obituary_latte
Pedantically, isn’t the “it” part of “do it” the plot?

------
obituary_latte
Interesting that they would allow press on such a clandestine outfit. However,
I suppose perhaps in part — at least — its goal would be deterrence.

